# Global Aerospace Logistics



## blkhwkgun (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with Global Aerospace Logistics. I am expecting an offer letter soon. I have read many of the posts here about all the implications and expectations for moving to UAE but none specifically about GAL.


----------

